# Olly's home!!!



## gtcas1976 (Jan 3, 2015)

So happy here!!! And he has taken up to his crate like a dream. He even takes himself there when he needs a break!!! lol 
He is adorable though. He loves cuddles, loves playing, we've had 2 successful poops and 3 wees on he training pads. The rest were all misses, but we're counting the successes for his first day. 
He's done brilliant.
He is totally in love with my daughter and so is she to him.  

Just a quick question… the breeder was feeding the pups twice a day. I've that at their age (9 weeks old) they should be fed at least 3 to 4 times a day until they turn 6 months, at which point the feeding is to be reduced to twice a day. How often do you recommend we should feed him?

Thank you for any advice…


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

He looks lovely and it sounds as if he is settling in very well.
I would definitely feed 3 - their tummies are so tiny, if he is a skinny little bean I would even consider 4 small meals. I put Dot back on 4 as the vet thought she was a bit skinny and she had tummy troubles. Kiki had 3. Just make sure that you weigh what you are giving him and check that he is getting the right daily allowance ... 
Welcome to the world of worry


----------



## LeahxGrace (Jan 3, 2015)

He is beautiful - glad he's settling in brilliantly!


----------



## gtcas1976 (Jan 3, 2015)

Marzi said:


> Just make sure that you weigh what you are giving him and check that he is getting the right daily allowance ...


Thats the point. On the food packet it says that for Olly, daily allowance goes anywhere from 75g and 195g per day which is a big difference!! So we're not too sure where to be on the scale. We gave him 120g today over 3 meals but not sure to be honest whether it was enough. I think he is ok size-wise. Defo bigger than his 2 sisters who were going to their new homes today too.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Congratulations! What a little love eh?! Don't worry about food too much, but yes 3 meals sounds more sensible, there may be something online to relate food to weight? (of expected adult) usually so many grammes per kilo. But if he's happily eating that's brill


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

It's so easy to see why your family is in love with Olly. He's totally gorgeous!


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Lovely pup so adorable. 

Bailey was fed three meals a day until about five months, she actually stopped the lunch feed herself. She still has two meals, breakfast and dinner.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Aah the lovely honeymoon period when puppies lull you into thinking they are nice, I remember it well.
This was our house one week later:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous!!

Definitely 3 at the least! Usually until around 6-9 months, depending on the individual.


----------



## Olly's Mama (Jan 16, 2015)

Aww, I was looking forward seeing your beautiful Olly home and he is beyond adorable. Also what a clever boy settling in his crate straight away, I moved our Olly on the raw food straight away and I feed him 6% of his body weight over three meals. Breeder also fed him twice a day dry kibble. He is doing so much better on raw though, his breath stopped smelling, his poop's are smaller and odour free and he loves it!!! I did keep him for a week on the breeders food until he got settled at home though. Look fwd seeing more of him


----------



## Olly's Mama (Jan 16, 2015)

Datun Walnut said:


> Aah the lovely honeymoon period when puppies lull you into thinking they are nice, I remember it well.
> This was our house one week later:


HAHAHA... very funny Datun


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Welcome home olly!
Looking forward to reading more and seeing more pics x


----------



## lauraclarke91 (Dec 29, 2014)

Olly's Mama said:


> Aww, I was looking forward seeing your beautiful Olly home and he is beyond adorable. Also what a clever boy settling in his crate straight away, I moved our Olly on the raw food straight away and I feed him 6% of his body weight over three meals. Breeder also fed him twice a day dry kibble. He is doing so much better on raw though, his breath stopped smelling, his poop's are smaller and odour free and he loves it!!! I did keep him for a week on the breeders food until he got settled at home though. Look fwd seeing more of him


Do you mind me asking which raw food you have switched Olly to? It's something I've read about on the forum but don't have any knowledge about. Thanks


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Olly's Mama said:


> HAHAHA... very funny Datun


I am being slightly serious. Don't be fooled by his calm demeanor - once he's found his way around, he'll be a lot more lively


----------



## Olly's Mama (Jan 16, 2015)

Datun Walnut said:


> I am being slightly serious. Don't be fooled by his calm demeanor - once he's found his way around, he'll be a lot more lively


Oh I believe every word Datun, and no I haven't got a calm pup I ve got Houdini a master climber and a confident boy that isn't scared of anything. He keeps me amused and busy and I love teaching him right from wrong. I am two pairs of trousers worse off (only had him a week) and the only way to calm him down is by giving a full body massage (and I am not kidding). 
However he is a fast learner and I wouldn't have him any other way . Oh forgot he's been humping my leg and a donkey he has from 8 weeks old 
Yeah go on, you can laugh out loud at my bright puppy future


----------



## Olly's Mama (Jan 16, 2015)

lauraclarke91 said:


> Do you mind me asking which raw food you have switched Olly to? It's something I've read about on the forum but don't have any knowledge about. Thanks


Laura I make my own now but I have a bit of experience with raw as our old dog was on it. When I started out though I used Natural Instinct and later Nutriment both very good with great ratings. 
Olly has been on it since Friday morning and I could french kiss him(which is a strong possibility given my deep love for him already) his breath is so sweet smelling. Also he absolutely loves it, oh and its costing me about 35p/day I think Nutriment is 50p/day for a pup of Olly's size. Hope this helps


----------

